# Avast! scannt jeden Schriit bei Google Earth



## Thorsten (11. April 2014)

Hi,

avast! scannt nach letzten Update bei Google Earth nun alles noch länger. Wenn ich mich durch die Straßen so durchklicke, dann wird jeder Schritt gescannt und es dauert bis das Bild scharf wird.
Kann ich das irgendwo bei avast! einstellen oder deaktivieren? Hat jemand Rat?

Danke!


----------



## ComFreek (13. April 2014)

Hallo Thorsten,

du könntest mal versuchen, den Pfad zur Google Earth exe-Datei auf die Whitelist zu setzen. Solch eine Whitelist gibt es bei (fast) jedem Antivirenprogramm.


----------



## Thorsten (13. April 2014)

Hi,

ich hab' schon alles probiert, nix ****t. Meine unter Ausnahmen der.exe oder Prozesse, doch avast scannt immer wieder...


----------



## ComFreek (17. April 2014)

Dann scannt Avast wahrscheinlich den ganzen Netzwerkverkehr. Schau mal, ob du das abschalten kannst und ob es dann funktioniert. Eventuell arbeitet Google Earth auch nur auf einem speziellen Port, den du dann auf eine Whitelist setzen könntest.


----------



## Thorsten (17. April 2014)

Tja, wie soll ich das anstellen?


----------



## ComFreek (18. April 2014)

Ich kenne mich mit Avast nicht aus 
Auf die Schnelle bei Google konnte ich auch nichts zu "Whitelist ports Avast" finden (außer Forumseinträgen). Vielleicht probierst du mal ein wenig mit der Benutzeroberfläche rum.
Es tut mir leid, mehr kann ich dir auch nicht verraten.


----------



## SpiceLab (18. April 2014)

Vielleicht findet sich hierzu ja was im Avast-Benutzerhandbuch.


----------

